
How I Rewired My Brain to Become Fluent in Math - Mz
http://m.nautil.us/issue/40/learning/how-i-rewired-my-brain-to-become-fluent-in-math-rp
======
sctb
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12508776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12508776)

